# Old soldier



## deucefour (Jun 29, 2009)

I love old tools, great find, enjoy

Robert


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm with you Sawblade1. I have an old Delta Table Saw and even Older Rockwell Band Saw and I love them both. They just work and I don't have to do much more than clear out the old sawdust occasionally. I like low-maintenance.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Those old machines just keep on running. Very nice and what a deal!!!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

You did very well those old Delta tools last forever they are heavy that is a sigh of quality you will never see the end of it.
They are precise and won't shake all over the place.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Great review!! Old is sometimes better then new.

Thanks for the review


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I just bought an older model of this machine and the first thing I did after cleaning it up was to add a dust
collection port. The motor sets in that closed area and mine was so full of sawdust that it took quite a while
to clean it out. I imagine I will have to fine tune the dust collection set up, but anything is better than 
nothing. Hope you have many happy hours of woodworking.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice find. I also have some older Delta tools and love them, unisaw and bandsaw. You might consider taking a look at the cutter head and motor bearings. Being that the jointer is over 36 years as you mentioned they are probably dry. One tell tale way is the amount of time it takes for the unit to stop running after shut off. If it seems to be a long time they are most likely dry. The bearings are very easy to change and are cheap insurance. The lifespan of the bearings is about 25 years. Let me rephrase that, the bearings will last a lot longer, its the grease inside the bearings that fails. Replacement can be picked up at any good bearing supply house and will be of better quality that direct Delta replacements.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Congrats on a nice find.


----------



## Swede (Feb 19, 2010)

What width is your joiner 4", 6", 8" or larger?

My father bought a Delta over 30 years ago and still runs like a champ.


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

6" Delta


----------

